# Info on Mizuno TP-9 Irons



## NimbleNeil (Dec 21, 2015)

Picked up a set Pw - 3 on ebay last year for around Â£10 without any research when I first became interested in learning to play, but I don't really know anything about them so would like to learn more about my clubs.

They have an interesting looking back, they're blades but there is a sort of winged shape that seems quite odd.

If anybody knows how they play, how old etc or just any information about them i'd love to hear it!


----------



## Bratty (Dec 21, 2015)

Fair bit of info if you Google mizuno tp-9.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 21, 2015)

Used by many tour pros in their day. Considered to be one of Mizuno's best blades and an all time classic club. I nearly bought a set new back in the mid 90's, but my game wasn't really up to it.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2015)

Great set of clubs, I am sure Sir Nick used them to win at least one major.

If you are a beginner they will be harder to learn with but will make you a better golfer of you stick with them.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 21, 2015)

Classic Mizuno iron, from late 80s to mid 90s. Ollie used them, although not sure about Faldo. He might have used them for a while, but tended to use special edition clubs and later the TP19. 

You will find the lofts are a bit higher than today's clubs (50 degree PW, for example). Not massively forgiving but lovely when you hit one nice. Probably fine for a fun set for an occasional knock about than a day to day set.


----------



## ADB (Dec 21, 2015)

I had a set in the early 00's when my iron striking was somewhat better than now. Lovely when you middled one and had a solid weight to them...they also looked very nice in the bag! 

I still have the SW in the bag as i cant find another wedge with the same feel and head shape. 

Certainly a classic Mizuno iron.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 21, 2015)

Loada rubbish! They're  far too difficult to use and you'll get no enjoyment whatsoever learning how to be a decent Ball striker with them.

Get yourself a bag full of Hybrids and book on one of those Fashionable green reading courses


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2015)

I love the look of the TP-9's and have been tempted to get a set myself but not sure they would kick my TP Originals out of the bag


----------



## Ethan (Dec 21, 2015)

Dando said:



			I love the look of the TP-9's and have been tempted to get a set myself but not sure they would kick my TP Originals out of the bag
		
Click to expand...

I had TP Originals and TP9s back in the day. In my opinion, the TP Originals were a little easier to hit, although still a lot harder than modern blades like MP4s.


----------



## NimbleNeil (Dec 21, 2015)

Sounds like I got a bargain for just over Â£1 a club! I didn't recognise them as Mizuno's because the logo is different. Definitely having a hard time learning with them though, my wrist has had some sad times when I've got cocky and pulled the 4 or 3 out ;(


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Classic Mizuno iron, from late 80s to mid 90s. Ollie used them, although not sure about Faldo. He might have used them for a while, but tended to use special edition clubs and later the TP19. 

You will find the lofts are a bit higher than today's clubs (50 degree PW, for example). Not massively forgiving but lovely when you hit one nice. Probably fine for a fun set for an occasional knock about than a day to day set.
		
Click to expand...

Faldo used Tp9s for a long time at his peak


----------



## Ethan (Dec 22, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Faldo used Tp9s for a long time at his peak
		
Click to expand...

Really? From when to when, roughly?


----------



## CD17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Ethan said:



			Really? From when to when, roughly?
		
Click to expand...


----------

